# Party Planning



## bbquzz (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm working well in advance for a BBQ party and want to confirm portion sizes. I'm planning on PP, slaw and mac and cheese and looking at 3 to a pound for PP and 4 oz. servings of slaw and mac and cheese??? Does that sound right? Also looking for a simple banana pudding for dessert, any good recipes? Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 24, 2011)

3 to a pound on PP, is that precooked weight?


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 24, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> 3 to a pound on PP, is that precooked weight?



3 to a lb. after cooking. I'm thinking of smoking 150 lbs, to end with 75 lbs., 225 sammies, 1/3 lb. each. The party will be about 150 people.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 24, 2011)

Well they will be eating good! Sounds like the plan will work and they can take home any leftovers.


----------



## john pen (Aug 24, 2011)

So is it safe to say cooked weight is 50 percent of raw weight


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 24, 2011)

john pen said:
			
		

> So is it safe to say cooked weight is 50 percent of raw weight



I've never tested it, but that is the word on the web


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2011)

I figger a pound per person raw weight on packer brisket and bone in butts. The formula do not fail unless you got some low quality portion control and then no telling what happen on that deal. Try trading the Mac n Cheese in for some Bushes Sweet beans. Only kids eat Mac N Cheese. Way too many carbs for fat boys. Now my old pal Big Jim Whitten from down in Florididdy say he made up a real good nanner pudding in bags. His Sams sold gallon can of vanilla pudding. He would just rhrow a handful or two of vanilla wafers down in the bag..add some pudding and slice up a few ripe nanners thrown down in there..repeat till the bag is full. Might be tempted to hit the nanners with some lemon juice so they dont turn too brown. That always sounded like a good plan to me but I aint never seen anybody selling gallon cans of pudding for some reason. Sams around here aint seem to have heard of it.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 25, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Now my old pal Big Jim Whitten from down in Florididdy say he made up a real good nanner pudding in bags. His Sams sold gallon can of vanilla pudding. He would just rhrow a handful or two of vanilla wafers down in the bag..add some pudding and slice up a few ripe nanners thrown down in there..repeat till the bag is full. Might be tempted to hit the nanners with some lemon juice so they dont turn too brown. That always sounded like a good plan to me but I aint never seen anybody selling gallon cans of pudding for some reason. Sams around here aint seem to have heard of it.


SOME of the Sam's in Florididdy sell vanilla pudding in gallon cans, but not the 2 closest to me.  Sometimes, they hide them so ya gotta ask.

Restaurant Depot does.  They are those # 10 cans like Bushes beans sometimes comes in.

Big Jim has started making the same puddin in those aluminum trays.  A half tray takes about 4 'nanners and a box of the vanilla wafers with that gallon can of puddin.  A full tray takes double of all three.  If'n ya slice those 'nanners right into the puddin' there's no need for that lemony stuff to keep 'em from turning brown.

Ya layer the wafers, 'nanner slices, puddin. 'nanner slices, puddin then ending up with vanilla wafers on top.

Big Jim is a great teacher.  He let me do all of the work while he supervised.  Nothing like hands-on training!

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Bob. Glad to hear Big Jim is continuing to evolve and refine his techniques.


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 25, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I figger a pound per person raw weight on packer brisket and bone in butts. The formula do not fail unless you got some low quality portion control and then no telling what happen on that deal. Try trading the Mac n Cheese in for some Bushes Sweet beans. Only kids eat Mac N Cheese. Way too many carbs for fat boys. Now my old pal Big Jim Whitten from down in Florididdy say he made up a real good nanner pudding in bags. His Sams sold gallon can of vanilla pudding. He would just rhrow a handful or two of vanilla wafers down in the bag..add some pudding and slice up a few ripe nanners thrown down in there..repeat till the bag is full. Might be tempted to hit the nanners with some lemon juice so they dont turn too brown. That always sounded like a good plan to me but I aint never seen anybody selling gallon cans of pudding for some reason. Sams around here aint seem to have heard of it.



BW, BW, BW ... it goes without saying I'm making Bigwheels Baked Beans and probably just make a 55 gallon drum full, all my family and friends agree they are the best ever. Had some cold last week for breakfast    But do have to do the mac and cheese too.  If you or Bob can give me anymore direction on Big Jim Whitten pudding, I've been searching and can't find his recipe. I'm thinking of doing the pudding in 4-5-6 oz. plastic soufflé cup, vanilla wafer on the bottom, pudding/banana and another wafer on top. I do think I can find the #10 can of pudding. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.lazyq.com/

That's his website.  I can't find any recipes right now.  



> puddin in those aluminum trays. A half tray takes about 4 'nanners and a box of the vanilla wafers with that gallon can of puddin. A full tray takes double of all three. If'n ya slice those 'nanners right into the puddin' there's no need for that lemony stuff to keep 'em from turning brown.
> 
> Ya layer the wafers, 'nanner slices, puddin. 'nanner slices, puddin then ending up with vanilla wafers on top.


That's about how he told me.  Not really a recipe, just assembly instructions.    I don't think Big Jim believes in recipes.  

Never seen or thought about doing it in a cup. :roll: 

BOB


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 25, 2011)

Bob In Fla. said:
			
		

> http://www.lazyq.com/
> 
> That's his website.  I can't find any recipes right now.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob!


----------

